# flatparty ?? really ?? -____-



## ashs1 (Aug 27, 2013)

so, recently a new social networking site was launched by Minister of State for Human Resource Development, Shashi Tharoor at an event in New Delhi last week. 



> The social-networking segment is continuously getting crowded despite being dominated by the likes of Facebook, LinkedIn and Twitter. The latest entrant to this space is Flatparty. Launched by Minister of State for Human Resource Development, Shashi Tharoor at an event in New Delhi last week, the new social networking website aims to connect users with their family and friends as well as targets the businesses.
> 
> In addition to basic social networking features such as multimedia sharing, Flatparty has a range of new features such as ability to send text message, manage events, organise meetings and conferences, track attendance of participants, groups.
> 
> ...


Flatparty: A new social networking website launched in India - Internet | ThinkDigit News

& please don't confuse it with FB. Its not like fb at all, or atleast they say so... 


*FB* : 
*i.imgur.com/Hh1gvt9l.jpg

*FP* : 
*i.imgur.com/NlVVaw9l.jpg

not at all like fb ??

P.S : sorry for so many smilies..I love these & wanted to use them for a long time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2013)

this is called copyrighting


----------



## Jripper (Aug 27, 2013)

Talk about ripping off!!! xDDDD


----------



## snap (Aug 27, 2013)

what is the reason for launching this? don't these people have common logic


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> not at all like fb ??
> 
> P.S : sorry for so many smilies..I love these & wanted to use them for a long time.



wise usage, i'd say


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 27, 2013)

Social network addicts will surely visit that site at least once.


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2013)

WTF they had a launch event too 
*Edit:* inside its different just checked


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2013)

It will be full of censorship and government officials can directly monitor what everyone is entering.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 28, 2013)

holy shi.. I can see only guys here, total sausage fest 
*runs away*


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

can't they come up with a good name?? Flatparty ..   come on...


----------



## funskar (Aug 28, 2013)

Social campaign for congress 2014 ...


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ho raha bharat nirman. Rofl.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 28, 2013)

Wth...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

Here are few images..!!

*Home Page*

*i.imgur.com/nwT2yKc.jpg

*I guess this kavita got real famous..!!*

*i.imgur.com/2Gyx5qh.jpg

*OMG, There's a Forum too..!!*

*i.imgur.com/EwOeyTT.jpg

*Anyone can view all the member's album I guess..!!*

*i.imgur.com/W1EqBG7.jpg

I guess they have installed PHPFox - Social Networking Script

You can try a demo @ Social Networking Community - Powered By PHPFox

I have tried that, they have a Facebook Theme, which looks exactly like Facebook (or should I say flatparty )


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

Yet another fb ripoff, but it's backed by our bigshots (specifically politicians i guess).
For me, it's an honeypot by government to track those who curse our govt..


----------



## puli44 (Aug 28, 2013)

flat party or ....congress party


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone remember Zurker?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

I will not register, hell I won't even visit their website. Who knows they have some malware on their website & eat up all my personal data through cookies or java or flash or whatever  .


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2013)

I was going through the sites Privacy Policy and I came across this :



> 2.5 Using the Service and the transmission of applicable data, if any, is subject to United States export controls. No Service or otherwise exported or re-exported in violation of U.S. export laws and will be at your sole risk.



If it really is an Indian site, why would we be bound by US export laws?

Clearly shows that this is a half baked product, no one even bothered to look up the privacy policy, which I believe is the default one that came with the website kit.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 28, 2013)

Flatparty: the testing ground for wannabe hacker script kiddies


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I was going through the sites Privacy Policy and I came across this :
> 
> 
> If it really is an Indian site, why would we be bound by US export laws?
> ...



I just found out that FlatParty Inc is based in the US : Directions - flatparty Inc - FLATPARTY - P.O. Box 615 , Floral Park, NY, 11002

How did Shashi Tharoor come to be associated with it?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2013)

report it to facebook


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I was going through the sites Privacy Policy and I came across this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they've copied the privacy policy of facebook. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How did Shashi Tharoor come to be associated with it?


He was once into the Ministry of External Affairs. Remember?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe they've copied the privacy policy of facebook.
> 
> 
> He was once into the Ministry of External Affairs. Remember?



I know, but why is he endorsing a US based company? Imagine if he were endorsing Zurker.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 29, 2013)

Guys,

Seems everyone is trying to ride a boat which already over crowded. Also I think we will never be out of xerox as we alway good in patching up the things 

If they have to come into this space they should come with some new ideas.
What a waste of things and our government endorse such things shows how much they are infulenced with it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2013)

*icnerd.com/2013/07/01/zurker-is-angry-at-me/ 

 Maybe it happened to S.Tharoor too.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How did Shashi Tharoor come to be associated with it?


Well,I think Mr Tharoor is a true American at heart?
During an occasion,in India,where the Indian national anthem was being played,Mr Tharoor asked the people to place their right hands over their hearts just like the way they do when the Star Spangled Banner is played in U.S-which obviously,later, lead to a controversy.
so...


----------

